# My Kasperksy is going mental



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

It's not happy....

22.05.2015 15.44.08;Download blocked;http://as2.autoforums.com/ads/www/delivery/ajs.php?zoneid=773&cb=42906100887&charset=UTF-8&loc=http%3A//www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/&referer=http%3A//www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php%3Ff%3D2%26t%3D302570%26hilit%3DKamilla+water+meth;HEUR:Trojan.Script.Generic;http://as2.autoforums.com/ads/www/delivery/ajs.php?zoneid=773&cb=42906100887&charset=UTF-8&loc=http%3A//www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/&referer=http%3A//www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php%3Ff%3D2%26t%3D302570%26hilit%3DKamilla+water+meth;Firefox;Trojan program;05/22/2015 15:44:08


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. I raised it with site support and it's been cleared.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Still getting regular warnings John


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I cant get on to the forum on internet explorer on work without this warning coming up at the bottom about a certificate.....annoying.com

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Probably Jessica's fault then


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is that just today James recently? I've raised an issue today.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

John-H said:


> Is that just today James recently? I've raised an issue today.


Whenever I use Mozilla via my Pc


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry about this guys. The Techs have been clearing these warnings a few times daily so there is nothing to worry about it. 
If it is constant when you're visiting the site please let us know what error code and the URL of the ad on the page at the time. You can get it by right clicking the ad and selecting copy link location.

~ DM


----------

